# ECU Needed



## madmax442 (Feb 9, 2012)

I need an ECU for a 1986.5 D21 Pickup, 3.0L A/T
The P/N is 23710-12G10.

When I go into Diag mode, the ECU immediately cycles 31 and 24. 31 is ECU and 24 is Throttle Position Sensor. I unplug TPS and I get the same thing. I guess the ECU is no good. The truck will run sometimes fine then other times will go into fail safe mode (hard to start, won't rev over 2500). This thing is killing me.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nissan ECU never really go out.....that sounds like a airflow meter problem to me.....either the ECU is good or bad it's not a sometimes type of problem....


----------



## madmax442 (Feb 9, 2012)

No one can give me a good answer why I can't get into any of the Modes on the ECU, the last thread I had on this, the reply thinks it's bad. http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/169498-ecu-cant-access-mode-iii.html 
Why am I getting error codes 31 and 24 then? I need the ECU reporting correctly and working before I can properly diagnose anything, agree?

The truck has, new fuel pump, rebuilt throttle body, rebuilt injectors by GB auto, new wires, plugs, cap and rotor.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i have come across a 94 ecm .. it should work .. from my experience ..

pm me if interested..

thanks


----------

